# Nord VPN on Linux



## Greenslade (Jul 10, 2021)

I have been doing all this in the video to get Nord VPN on Linux   







 I got the deb Package
nordvpn-release-1.0.0-all i clicked extract
cd Downloads/
Downloads]$ ls
Downloads]$
I am just at a loss. I wish I knew what to do.
All so how do you delete stuff on Linux?
Why can,t it be straightforward like on Mac and Windows?
Another thing is to copy and paste to the terminal. I try to paste it into the terminal but nothing happens.


----------



## qubit (Jul 10, 2021)

Come back to Windows, where life is good and comfortable.


----------



## Greenslade (Jul 10, 2021)

qubit said:


> Come back to Windows, where life is good and comfortable.


Why do they have to make it so complicated, I mainly use a Mac that is my prefered system.
I have Windows and Linux for gaming. I also have an external drive for Windows on my Mac, but that is more trouble
then that is worth lately keeps on saying it needs repairing etc I try all options but it still does not work.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 10, 2021)

Wow, they've made it stupidly hard to install that.
Instructions on the middle/end of the page where you download the file








						Download the Best Linux VPN | NordVPN
					

Our VPN app for Linux is perfect for users who want to protect their online privacy. Use it with Ubuntu, Fedora, Kali and many others — it's very easy to set up and use.




					nordvpn.com
				




Normally apt-get downloads the file you want, but NordVPN doesn't allow you to download directly from their site using apt-get, this is why they make you download it first...
Don't extract the file, that's what the first apt-get install does, then you need to run apt-get update so your OS knows where to get the files from when you finally run the install.

So this isn't really a Linux fault, but a NordVPN fault for being morons and not understanding how most people install files in Linux.


----------



## qubit (Jul 10, 2021)

Greenslade said:


> Why do they have to make it so complicated, I mainly use a Mac that is my prefered system.
> I have Windows and Linux for gaming. *I also have an external drive for Windows on my Mac, but that is more trouble
> then that is worth lately keeps on saying it needs repairing etc I try all options but it still does not work.*


I think you should to start another thread about that drive. Might be best not to touch it until you've had some responses from the experienced members, in case there's more damage done to it.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 10, 2021)

Greenslade said:


> I have Windows and Linux for gaming. I also have an external drive for Windows on my Mac, but that is more trouble
> then that is worth lately keeps on saying it needs repairing etc I try all options but it still does not work.


Format the drive exFAT, that works better with Windows and Mac OS than any other filesystem.
Keep in mind that you need to manually eject the drive to prevent getting weird issues like what you're having if you're using it with multiple operating systems.


----------



## Greenslade (Jul 10, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> Format the drive exFAT, that works better with Windows and Mac OS than any other filesystem.
> Keep in mind that you need to manually eject the drive to prevent getting weird issues like what you're having if you're using it with multiple operating systems.


I do have three versions of MAC OS It was working with no problems for about 8 months then I started to get those problems in the end I was fed up with it and wiped the drive and did a fresh install that was only a couple of weeks ago and started to get all those problems. Like trying to repair it and all the other stuff that can go with Windows on an external drive. Never got the Winclone back upper to work. , the guy who runs Winclone Tim seems a decent guy he answers people's problems but never seems to have the answers. It is a waste of money/with the M1 Mac.s not being able to work with Windows the app is on its way out. This is how I did it








 it does not work every time I had to try it a few times.
Winclone   Tim


----------

